# Prohormone's......



## kinkery (Feb 21, 2007)

What Are Some good prohormones to stockup on. i have the extra cash so might aswell stock up on some before they be removed completely.... soo..... list em


----------



## zombul (Feb 22, 2007)

Halodrol Clones,Super Drol Clones,Pro Magnon,Phera Plex Clones,and I am hearing alot about BOLD.Those would be a good start.


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2007)

So for the halodrol and others, would the effects be the same on a female vs male??  Effects - side effects - etc...


----------



## kinkery (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't want no half ass crap clones that are suppose to be great but end up crap  . heres  some i'm gonna list D-STiANOZOL, S-Drol, H-Drol, Promagnon, Juggernaut Nutrition Win-Ztrol, Juggernaut Nutrition Oral Turinadrol, FiniGenX Magnum.....anymore to add to this list, feel free too.


----------



## zombul (Feb 22, 2007)

kinkery said:


> I don't want no half ass crap clones that are suppose to be great but end up crap  . heres  some i'm gonna list S-Drol, H-Drol, Promagnon, Juggernaut Nutrition Win-Ztrol, Juggernaut Nutrition Oral Turinadrol, FiniGenX Magnum.....anymore to add to this list, feel free too.



Are you saying those are crap or you like the ones you listed?I have either used or no some one who has use all of those.The only one I would consider laughable and a waste of time would be the Finigenx.Never tried the ones from Juggernaught Nutrition either.You act like you had a bad experience with a generic or a clone  .I know a couple people who love Methyl Vol including myself.


----------



## kinkery (Feb 22, 2007)

zombul said:


> Are you saying those are crap or you like the ones you listed?I have either used or no some one who has use all of those.The only one I would consider laughable and a waste of time would be the Finigenx.Never tried the ones from Juggernaught Nutrition either.You act like you had a bad experience with a generic or a clone  .I know a couple people who love Methyl Vol including myself.



Haha no all them on the list i'm going to stock up on. all of them except that finigenx. Methyl Vol didn't give any results for me  so that is on my crap list


----------



## zombul (Feb 22, 2007)

I would for sure go with the H Drol and the S Drol as well as Pro Magnon and if your avoiding EST try iForce BOLD I have been researching it for about 2 wks.


----------



## kinkery (Feb 22, 2007)

ok i  got promagnon, Juggernaut Nutrition Win-Ztrol, Juggernaut Nutrition Oral Turinadrol, iForce BOLD. in the cart  . now needing some Anti-E's .


----------



## zombul (Feb 22, 2007)

Hemaguno is another that is beginning to make a little noise and I have heard it compared to Halo.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 22, 2007)

katt said:


> So for the halodrol and others, would the effects be the same on a female vs male??  Effects - side effects - etc...



halodrol is almost exactly same as the Anabolic Steroid called turinabol "aka" Tbol.


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2007)

hmm  maybe I should give it a try,,, I wonder how hard it is on the liver?


----------



## kinkery (Feb 22, 2007)

katt said:


> hmm  maybe I should give it a try,,, I wonder how hard it is on the liver?



Give what a try? Halodrol?


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2007)

yup


----------



## kinkery (Feb 22, 2007)

you have halodrol-50? if not it'd be hard to find and when u do find it it will be expensive. taylorsnutrition has 1 bottle of it for like 150


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2007)

katt said:


> hmm  maybe I should give it a try,,, I wonder how hard it is on the liver?



I'd be real careful and think long and hard before you jump on to that road Katt.  Although you are very active and young for your age, you still need to take things into consideration such as virilization.  Your body doesn't produce estrogen like it use to so you will be hit harder with virilization than someone in their 20's or 30's.  Just please read and be very very careful.


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2007)

kinkery said:


> you have halodrol-50? if not it'd be hard to find and when u do find it it will be expensive. taylorsnutrition has 1 bottle of it for like 150



I saw Halodrol lidquigels by Gaspari on a website and it was 44.95 for 60 capsules


----------



## kinkery (Feb 22, 2007)

katt said:


> I saw Halodrol lidquigels by Gaspari on a website and it was 44.95 for 60 capsules



Those are a waste of money, they arent even close PH's. I thought you were talking about the Old Original Halodrol-50.


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I'd be real careful and think long and hard before you jump on to that road Katt.  Although you are very active and young for your age, you still need to take things into consideration such as virilization.  Your body doesn't produce estrogen like it use to so you will be hit harder with virilization than someone in their 20's or 30's.  Just please read and be very very careful.



Yeah, I realize that point.. I have been reading alot lately.. I'm still on the fence


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2007)

kinkery said:


> Those are a waste of money, they arent even close PH's. I thought you were talking about the Old Original Halodrol-50.



Oh - gotcha


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah, I realize that point.. I have been reading alot lately.. I'm still on the fence


Ok.  I'm not trying to swing your decision I just want to make sure you realize all the risks ahead of time.


----------



## kinkery (Feb 22, 2007)

katt said:


> Oh - gotcha



yeah..but if u have 150 + another 50(for cycle support+PCT) you could get that last bottle from taylorsnutrition. But their are many clones out there- Hemadrol, H-Drol, Promagnon(still discussing) and more..


----------



## zombul (Feb 22, 2007)

kinkery said:


> yeah..but if u have 150 + another 50(for cycle support+PCT) you could get that last bottle from taylorsnutrition. But their are many clones out there- Hemadrol, H-Drol, Promagnon(still discussing) and more..



Or thisfor $40.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 22, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I'd be real careful and think long and hard before you jump on to that road Katt.  Although you are very active and young for your age, you still need to take things into consideration such as virilization.  Your body doesn't produce estrogen like it use to so you will be hit harder with virilization than someone in their 20's or 30's.  Just please read and be very very careful.



I couldn't agree more. If you do, just please be aware because there is no turning back, and I would hate to see you start with the sides of virilization, i.e. facial hair, deepening of voice, etc..


----------



## Tahoe (Feb 22, 2007)

Anyone know the shelf life of Pro Magnon?  I didn't see a Peak Performance sub-forum or I would go there. 

Cause stocking up with say 3 bottles with 3 months off between and you're looking at a year or so.


----------



## wally01 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Hi to Everybody......from UK*

Hi guys....I taking supplements arround 5 years but now i would like to try prohormone.I living in Uk and here is not too much prohormone to buy anywhere but i found few and i would like to ak which I shoul take for first time:

1) they seling like a stack,3 together
-DecaVol
-4 AD
-Arom X

2) 1-Androsterone

3)17-Hydroxy-Mesterone 

4) Anabol 5

5) Epithin-E

6) I-GH-1

7) Methyl 1-D

Somebody told me this stack which i putt under number 1 will be good for me like for 1st time because have unblock too but i would like to double check with You guys.Maybe i should make stack with other products from my number from 2 to 7-but which one?Thanks.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 4, 2008)

wally01 said:


> Hi guys....I taking supplements arround 5 years but now i would like to try prohormone.I living in Uk and here is not too much prohormone to buy anywhere but i found few and i would like to ak which I shoul take for first time:
> 
> 1) they seling like a stack,3 together  I hear bad things about AMS stuff
> -DecaVol
> ...


----------



## fester (Nov 28, 2011)

Well, prohormone are nutritional supplements that are the strongest muscle building agents without becoming illegal steroids. Life extension groups are also increasingly using prohormones as a means  of hormone replacement therapy, as an alternative to prescription drug  use.

prohormone


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 29, 2011)

I like Beastdrol and Helladrol.

Take em at your own risk



kinkery said:


> What Are Some good prohormones to stockup on. i have the extra cash so might aswell stock up on some before they be removed completely.... soo..... list em


----------



## banker23 (Nov 29, 2011)

I will always love the androseries from primordial performance. They are non-hepatoxic and effective. I tried the ver.2 stuff and they rocked for me. Maybe I'll try the ver.3 for a summer cut.

They are more expensive than pretty much anything out there but worth it from a safety and effectiveness standpoint.


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 2, 2011)

banker23 said:


> I will always love the androseries from primordial performance. They are non-hepatoxic and effective. I tried the ver.2 stuff and they rocked for me. Maybe I'll try the ver.3 for a summer cut.
> 
> They are more expensive than pretty much anything out there but worth it from a safety and effectiveness standpoint.



^^^^

What he said.

I wish the cost of the raws were cheaper,,,,,more comparable to old school andro of past (circa 2000) but the truth is they aren't////

but they do work as expected and that is the honest truth.

-Matt


----------



## littlekev (Dec 2, 2011)

Super DMZ


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Dec 2, 2011)

Methadrol extreme!


----------



## markeemark85 (Dec 4, 2011)

Havoc..decent gains at 4 per day..more of a milder prohormone and milder sides...


----------

